# Fresh Tuna



## tarmacevo8 (Aug 31, 2004)

I just fed raw fresh tuna to my p's and they loved it, there bellys look like the have golf balls in them. The three rb's ate every piece before it touched the gravel. And the irritan has been nibbling on it, im just happy hes eating i just got him last week.

Is tuna a pretty healthy fish to feed to my p's?


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

This is what Brian Scott wrote about feeding tuna in the feeding article at the top of the page:


> Finally we have "red" fleshed fishes. These include: Mako, swordfish, marlin, tuna, and all other sharks and billfishes. These meats can be extraordinarily messy to feed and they often release high levels of blood and other juices into the aquarium. The tanks often stink within hours of feeding such foods and they are best avoided all together.


Although the fat content is too high for a staple diet, I feed canned tuna fish to my spilo on occasion. One time, I forgot to put some aside for him and had to give him the meat from my pasta salad. He seemed to enjoy his tuna with olive oil, onions, and parsley.









To reduce the mess tuna makes, I cut the meat into bite sized pieces and only feed him one piece at a time. As soon as he rejects one piece, I stop feeding him. This way, there is a bare minimum of leftover meat in the tank.


----------



## tarmacevo8 (Aug 31, 2004)

yeah i cut them very small and fed one at a time too. my tanks look and smell fine.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

fresh tunas a good treat for once in awhile, but its fatty and messy!


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Damn you should save some of that frest Tuna for you lol....


----------



## tarmacevo8 (Aug 31, 2004)

i got 85 lbs. of it, i think i have some to share with my p's :laugh:


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

Makoa84 said:


> Damn you should save some of that frest Tuna for you lol....










sushi


----------



## tarmacevo8 (Aug 31, 2004)

no way sushi is amazing. its my new favorite food.


----------

